# Squirting



## Tebe (26 Ottobre 2012)

Epperò...qui spiega bene bene...
Dal blog

http://www.annunci69.it/blog/Squirting-come-si-fa_212.html




La questione è particolarmente intrigante, al confine tra realtà e leggenda. Pochi i fortunati che hanno avuto il piacere di assistervi dal vivo, perchè poche sono le donne in grado di praticarlo.Sembra si tratti di una sorta di dono naturale ma in qualche modo ci si può lavorare sopra. Stiamo parlando dello *squirting*, la misteriosa pratica dell' eiaculazione femminile abbondante.
Estremamente gradito nel porno, in particolare nelle produzioni di genere “gonzo”, le più crude e realistiche, tanto da aver regalato la fama ad alcune attrici in grado di farlo “a comando” (su tutte *Cytherea* la regina dello squirt di cui vedrete *un video più sotto*). Ciononostante molte persone che non hanno mai avuto esperienza personale diretta di eiaculazione femminile, ritengono le scene di questi film fasulle o che si tratti di semplicepissing.
La verità è che *l'eiaculazione femminile*, un tempo considerata la normale conclusione dell' atto sessuale , è diventata un vero e proprio oggetto del desiderio, un obiettivo estremamente desiderabile non solo per le donne ma soprattutto per gli uomini, che ricercano con avidità la donna multiorgasmica e gradiscono un' abbondante produzione di liquidi. L'eiaculazione femminile ha un solo scopo: il piacere. Riuscire a far squirtare una donna è per il maschio la dimostrazione concreta della sua abilità e del suo innegabile savoir fare sessuale. Il problema infatti, come molte delle nostre amiche ben sapranno, è che gli uomini raggiungono l' orgasmo molto più velocemente e solo il vero amante sa che alla donna servono tempo ed attenzioni particolari per raggiungere il pieno piacere.
*Il corpo femminile può eiaculare da 31 canali*, anche ripetutamente, ed ha diversi punti di eccitazione come la vagina, l'uretra, il clitoride, l'ano. Il 40% delle donne durante l'orgasmo eiacula un fluido color opaco, più o meno denso che, secondo analisi chimiche, contiene un poco d' urina.


*Ma da dove viene l' eiaculato femminile?* Domanda cui difficilmente si può dare una risposta certa anche perchè, storicamente, l' argomento è sempre stato considerato una sorta di taboo infrangibile e ciò ha di gran lunga penalizzato la possibilità di approfondire la questione con attività mirate di studio e ricerca.
Sebbene la letteratura antica sia ricca di descrizioni di donne che, in preda a spasmodiche contrazioni, riversano fluidi sul finire dell' atto sessuale, il primo a parlare esplicitamente di orgasmo femminile in maniera scientifica fu il dottor Regnier De Graaf nel 17esimo secolo. Il caro dottore si imbarcò nella pioneristica impresa di descrivere dettagliatamente l' anatomia dell' organo genitale femminile per cercare di svelare il mistero del fluido del piacere.
Non ci sembra il caso di annoiarvi con una boriosa lezione di anatomia umana ma quello che stiamo per svelarvi potrà lasciarvi di stucco.
Dimenticate il punto G; dimenticate orgasmi vaginali e clitoridei.







Quando si parla di *squirting* ad essere interessato è il terzo dei meravigliosi buchi femminili, per capirci quello da cui solitamente esce la pipì, tanto da spingere gli esperti a parlare di *prostata femminile*. Rispetto a quella maschile differisce notevolmente in dimensioni e funzionalità, ma come per gli uomini partecipa al processo di eiaculazione. Tecnicamente infatti, il vero orgasmo femminile è quello che prende origine, in seguito ad estrema eccitazione sessuale, da una serie di ghiandole che vanno a costituire il tessuto erettile che circonda l' uretra. Se rilasciato in piccole quantità risulta piuttosto mucoso ma al crescere del volume, il liquido espulso si fa sempre meno denso e sempre più simile ad acqua, trasparente ed inodore. Addirittura una donna può arrivare ad espellere più di 400 ml di umori!

*

Ma come diavolo si fa a squirtare !? 
*
*| Primo passo*
Trova il muscolo che si colloca intorno alla parte dell'uretra all'interno della vagina. Se i muscoli della vagina sono fuori forma basta fare un po' di sano allenamento con gli esercizi di Kegel per ritrovare la giusta tonicità. Contraendo e rilasciando ritmicamente il muscolo pelvico si impara a conoscere la propria vagina, a gestire correttamente il muscolo dell' amore e si può addirittura arrivare all'orgasmo. 

*| Secondo passo* 
Massaggia l'uretra per tutta la sua lunghezza a partire dall' apertura della vagina fino ad inserirvi completamente due o tre dita. Varia il tocco e la pressione ed aspetta che arriva lo stimolo di fare la pipì. Questo segno significa che l' eiaculazione è vicina. Non temere di fartela addosso (in un certo senso l' obiettivo è proprio questo!) e lascia che il fluido scorra dentro te. Adesso piazza un altro dito appena sotto alla parte dell'uretra che si trova esternamente, e comincia a masturbarlo come fai con il clitoride. Potresti provare un leggero dolore, perchè tutti i tuoi canali sono pieni di umori e pronti all' esplosione, perciò un po' rigidi. Non demordere e cerca di rilassare completamente le tue parti basse e di abbandonare la mente alle intense sensazioni fisiche che stai provando.

*| Terzo passo* 
Continua a masturbarti, e quando senti che stai per raggiungere l'orgasmo spingi fuori la parte della uretra e fai come se volessi fare la pipì. Il liquido uscirà come uno spruzzo o un getto e lo stupore sarà incontenibile.
Probabilmente all' inizio potrebbe essere più confortevole provarci da sole, per vincere eventuali imbarazzi e non cadere vittime dell' ansia da prestazione.
Per un seminario di squirting occorre qualcosa di morbido su cui adagiarsi, un asciugamano particolarmente spesso e un toys, uno specchio o qualcosa che possa aiutarti a stimolare la fantasia...e non solo. Abbiamo ampliamente parlato della masturbazione femminile con qualche suggerimento utile. Le donne vivono il sesso in maniera molto celebrale, per questo è importante che tu ti senta assolutamente pronta e motivata a raggiungere l' obiettivo, a vivere quello stato mentale che precede il piacere più intenso che tu abbia mai provato. Potrebbe essere piacevole farlo immersa in una vasca di acqua calda; sarà più difficile apprezzarne lo strabiliante effetto ottico ma ti accorgerai comunque di aver raggiunto una vetta inesplorata del piacere. Bevi qualcosa prima di cominciare per riempire la vescica e concediti totalmente all' autoerotismo .
Non serve avere poteri magici o la vocazione della porno-diva; tutto sta nell'imparare a sentire il proprio corpo, nella capacità di captare i segnali che è in grado di lanciare e nell' educare la mente al raggiungimento del piacere espanso, quella specie di limbo della coscienza in cui corpo e mente sono strettamente connessi e simultaneamente coinvolti *nel godimento*.
Provate, riprovate e provate ancora! Buono squirting a tutte!


----------

